# Many different colors to I.D.



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I have quite a few different pigeons that I am not sure of the color on. Becky has helped me a TON, but there are a few she suggested I get you guys' opinion on. I will comment and say the species and provide a link to the picture. If you do not have a facebook, just use the username [email protected] and the passcode pigeonlovers. 

* I will give each link a different number, to avoid confusion. Please reference the number of the picture you are helping me with. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Picture 1

Tipplers:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=488845228023&set=a.488839023023.273348.590478023

Also, do these guys look like a m/f pair to you?


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Picture 2

Fantail:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=488868128023&set=a.488839023023.273348.590478023


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Picture 3

Fantail:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=488868153023&set=a.488839023023.273348.590478023


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Picture 4

Birmingham Roller:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...023.273348.590478023&pid=5860467&id=590478023


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This might help.

1.








Not sure about male/female. But they are both blue grizzles  And very cute!

2.








I was thinking this blue bar might be milky? And dirty of course.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

3.








So this is of course a sooty blue bar. It doesn't appear to have a tail bar, but it doesn't really look like an indigo? The red on the bars looks more like bronze to me, as you can still see the black on the edges. So I'm not sure. Milky would effect the bronze too....and the bronze looks normal. So maybe it is an indigo? Or opal?

4.








This guy looks just like some of my old rollers  Baldheaded blue bar.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Mary, 
The first two birds are andalusian grizzles, good call on the first fantail, second fantail could be milky, sooty, indigo bar. Info about the parents of the fantails would be useful.

Not sure about the last one............


----------

